# Hello, I've come for help.



## Bombolone (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm introducing myself so that I can join to get some help from the feral cat board here.

I serve two wonderful, wonderful ''pet'' cats already, and have fed a small outdoor colony (3 or four, so must be neutered), but we now find ourselves with an adult feral indoors and I feel like I need some guidance with this extra to help from my vet. I'm in UK.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi! As soon as you complete your introductory 3 posts, you can post in the Feral Forum.


----------



## Bombolone (Oct 29, 2010)

Jeanie said:


> Hi! As soon as you complete your introductory 3 posts, you can post in the Feral Forum.



Thank you!


----------



## Bombolone (Oct 29, 2010)

I was thinking, on a cat forum I should introduce the cats too!

We have two seven year old siamese sisters...Pink Whistley and Mauve Squeaker. We have other pets but the cats are something special. We all recently moved to a farm where the previous owners had left the cats....18 months ago. We don't know how tame they were, but they sure aren't now. Of these, only one has dared come and eat...getting into a routine of waiting for food at 11 am and 6 pm and sometimes in between. She often came with our neighbours cats. She is Bombolone


----------

